# Does Acapulco Gold still exist?



## Andyd103 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've been wondering because i watch a ton of movies from the 70's and alot of them mention it yet when i buy weed i have never heard of anyone having it or anyone ever having it, it's a crying shame because it looks great. Also whats a strain thats another good outdoor sativa?(Acapulco Gold is sativa right)??


----------



## umbra (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah AG is still around and yes its a sativa.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 18, 2011)

you can get the seeds from attitude.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2011)

Click the Fist at the top of the Page you'll find them


----------



## budculese (Jan 18, 2011)

Andyd103 said:
			
		

> I've been wondering because i watch a ton of movies from the 70's and alot of them mention it yet when i buy weed i have never heard of anyone having it or anyone ever having it, it's a crying shame because it looks great. Also whats a strain thats another good outdoor sativa?(Acapulco Gold is sativa right)??


i have 4 a g in flower room now , nice plants , seam to be vigorous, i'll point out that they are barney farms fem seeds , b f says "the have captured the spirit of a g of old , meaning they are not true a g but a imitation of what they think a g should be like


----------



## Andyd103 (Jan 18, 2011)

budculese said:
			
		

> i have 4 a g in flower room now , nice plants , seam to be vigorous, i'll point out that they are barney farms fem seeds , b f says "the have captured the spirit of a g of old , meaning they are not true a g but a imitation of what they think a g should be like



To be completely honest i have no idea what anything you said means, im sorry im a noob with the slangs


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 19, 2011)

He said he has 4 Acapulco Gold in his Flower Room right now. He got the Seeds from Barney Farms, and they are Femanized. Meaning they should al lbe girls when ya germ them. And he said the(Acapulco Gold) is not the Original,,but mighty damn close.


----------



## budculese (Jan 19, 2011)

^ that is correct


----------



## Andyd103 (Jan 19, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> He said he has 4 Acapulco Gold in his Flower Room right now. He got the Seeds from Barney Farms, and they are Femanized. Meaning they should al lbe girls when ya germ them. And he said the(Acapulco Gold) is not the Original,,but mighty damn close.



oh alright lol, it was all abbreviations


----------



## budculese (Jan 20, 2011)

Andyd103 said:
			
		

> oh alright lol, it was all abbreviations


sorry that was my fault andy , i should have known not to abbreviate


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jan 20, 2011)

it still exists, but you can make many strains "go gold" with the right nutrient and/or temperature mix.

Acapulco Gold was/is a mid-level Mexican sativa.  i got it straight fom Mexican connections in Texas back in the 70's.  it was good but only OK weed, looked pretty and that was its novelty.  at the same time strains were coming out of Oaxaca (the state just east of Acapulco) which made AG seem like ditch weed.

just an opinion...


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 20, 2011)

No stems no seeds that you don't need, Acapulco Gold is a........

I agree with Old SSSC Guy, while it may have made a very cool song for Cheech and Chong, I was never really impressed with it. At least what we used to get that was called that back in the 70's.


----------



## hero4u2b (Jun 15, 2011)

I remember buying ounces of AC gold back in the early 70s.. was an ounce of bright. light colored gold weed..stinky like hash.  The only problem was there was a ton of black *** seeds in the bag and in the buds.. but what a nice memory that is. lol   Hero


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

hero4u2b said:
			
		

> I remember buying ounces of AC gold back in the early 70s.. was an ounce of bright. light colored gold weed..stinky like hash. The only problem was there was a ton of black *** seeds in the bag and in the buds.. but what a nice memory that is. lol Hero


 
Unfortunately my time is more in relation to White Strains most famously the widow. And strains from around the same era. 

However I can only chime in on this topic due to the previous comment, being that I have purchased a bag of your usual outdoor tree branch, beautiful beige, red tone to it and tons TONS of those black seeds. I couldnt figure it out, I guess now I know. It only happened once, and in line to say it: Wasnt that great of bud.

But then again this was outdoor commercial grown with 50% weight in seed and stem. Im sure grown indoors under optimal conditions it is a great burn.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 15, 2011)

Oaxaca is stronger.


----------



## Borninthefifties (Aug 20, 2013)

It as 1974. I bought a 1/4 b for 120. Sweet as honey, black seeds. It looked like someone took a yellow crayola crayon and colored everything bright yellow. Didn't need much and the high would last for several hours. I wish I could fine this once again. If I could choose the best I have had it would have been this.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh, cannabis has gotten sooooo much better since the 70s.  Just the production of seeds takes away from the quality of the bud.  If you loved the stuff from the 70s, the stuff nowadays will knock your socks off.  From another born in the fifties (the _really_ early 50s, but still the 50s :giggle


----------



## my my (Aug 21, 2013)

the closest i have come to the A.G.  of the 70's ( i was born in the early 60's) lol
anyway, what i grew out a couple years back was called Tex-Mex by sativa diva seed co.

I think Cannazon seedbank still has some in there stock..

edit... Yep they have some in stock.. change the XX's please!-) 

hxxp://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_62&product_id=63


----------



## my my (Aug 21, 2013)

Description

Tex-Mex is a strain that I've been wanting to make for a long time. I'd just never had access to the sativa side-genetics that I needed. It's lineage is Lonestar's Killer Queen x Acapulco Gold. The plants that I'm seeing now are flooring me. I love everything about this strain. The original goal was to create a strain that most folks can grow and enjoy, that brings the flavor and high of the AG, with the resin coverage of the KQ.

These plants show tremendous vigor. I've never grown a more vigorous strain than the AG---ever. She just keeps packing it on for a LONG time. However, most would never grow her in her pure-form. She just flowers forever....as in 16-18 weeks! So for folks to get to experience the wonderful old-school high and flavor, she had to be outcrossed and worked a bit. The KQ was chosen as one of the few strains that I could have faith in, to NOT degrade the raw potency of the AG. KQ is a baaaaad momma in her own right. So I introduced the two. I came back later to realize that they'd fallen in love. Before long, I caught them doing the nasty, and the Tex-Mex was born.

In growing the F1's, I've seen every plant-type under the rainbow practically. There are short-ish phenos, taller phenos, fatter phenos and skinnier phenos, even one with an apical cola like a head of cauliflower....lol. But in the two phenos that I've sampled early, the flavor has come through from the AG just like I'd planned. The high seems to have came through as well. So far, I am thrilled at the results of this breeding plan.

What you get: The Tex-Mex will stretch like any sativa-dominant strain when flowering is induced. One needs to train this girl a bit to keep the largest percentage of the bud structure in intense light. If the gorwer does this, they'll be rewarded with yields that far exceed the typical myth of "low-yielding sativas". These girls get BIG! Most of em are showing themselves to be tremendous yielders. A little more patience is required compared to a typical 8-week indica. Oh you can take em at 8 weeks, but if you wait a little longer, your efforts will be rewarded by your friends constantly talking about your Tex-mex! The high is something that you just can't find in today's indica-dominated marketplace. It's old-school. It's a complex taste that leaves you smacking your lips and asking "what is that taste?!" Your head begins to soar, you feel it right behind your eyes first, then encompassing your head. Finally as your really settling into your high, the euphoria sets in. You find yourself feeling just like you'd just had awesome s&x with your partner. A TRULY wonderful euphoria that you don't want to end.

Flower time in the F1's is expected to be between 10 and 12 weeks. In the F2's, the flower time may be quite different in some phenos. But NONE should go past 14 weeks.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 21, 2013)

Answer-yes.   Check.


----------

